
No 4G signal? Then what should I do with this Samsung Galaxy Nexus? - FluidDjango
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30686_3-57351748-266/no-4g-signal-then-what-should-i-do-with-this-samsung-galaxy-nexus/?tag=mncol
======
bgill5
Many phones use different algorithms to translate the actual signal strength
into visual signal bars. Just because two different phones might say 3/5 bars
they could actually have very different underlying signal strength and simply
have varying levels of optimism in their interpretation.

You can get a dB reading for your Galaxy Nexus by going to Settings -> About
Phone -> Status. The Signal Strength field should give it to you in both dB
and ASU.

